# Mk1 TT 52mm Gauge Vent Adaptors



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

*Mk1 TT 52mm Gauge Vent Adaptors - £13.50 each*

After a few requests and as i recently made my own adaptors I've made a batch of Mk1 Audi TT Vent adaptors to allow you to fit 52mm gauges (Boost, Oil Pressure, AFR etc.) and still allow some air to pass around the gauge. These are a tight push fit so may not require gluing in place, however there's no harm in doing so for an extra secure fitment.

They are laser cut aluminium in mill finish and I've got 4-slot versions only currently.



I'm asking for *£13.50 delivered* to the UK which is cheaper then the US equivalent and should be with you faster! :lol:

As a rough idea mine installed look like this...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

*Installation Guide*

You'll need to remove the vent from the dash first, you'll need to get just behind the metal ring with a small flat head or using your nails and pull out until you can get enough grip to pull the whole unit out.



Next begin to dismantle, starting with the two cogs on the side and the air control flap, until you are left with these two pieces and your adaptor;



Next you'll need to push the adaptor into the black plastic holder;



It's designed to be a tight fit, once you have it sitting in flush, use the metal ring to help push the adaptor back into place, it should be approximately 5-6mm recessed into the plastic. This allows fitment of the Metal ring;


Once you're happy that the adaptor has been pushed into place enough to allow flush fitment of the metal ring it's time to adhere the outer metal ring to the plastic (Some use clear silicone so this can be reversed at a later date if needed). Once this is done you can then install your gauge!


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

YES YES YES 

I will have 2 please! :-*


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Fantastic!

Once these are ready I'll drop you a PM with payment details and requesting delivery address, hope to be sending them out this time next week!


----------



## Karlito (Oct 22, 2014)

I'd be interested in one as well.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Karlito said:


> I'd be interested in one as well.


Brilliant! We are just drawing up the final design today, so fabrication should be starting tomorrow/Monday


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

The design has now been finalised and fabrication has commenced. I should be collecting these tomorrow! 



If you drop me a PM with your postage address and order quantity and i'll reply back with the Paypal address, to be paid for as goods and services as per Forum rules


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I will go for 2 as well please mate


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Two for me please
W


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, both PM'd!


----------



## TTVince (Jan 22, 2015)

........


----------



## TTVince (Jan 22, 2015)

.........


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice one Vince, money received!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Updated with finished product pictures.

Those already ordered are to be sent out tomorrow!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Afternoon guys!

For those who've already ordered and paid the adaptors have been sent first class in today's post.

Apologies for the slight delay in getting these sent out, I wasn't quite happy with the finish when they came back from fitting, so they've all been media blasted now to remove the burrs and any marks.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm hoping you've all received your adaptors in today's post?

There are a few more left for sale if anyone else is interested!


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

I received mine yesterday. Your a star thank you


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

zerocake said:


> I received mine yesterday. Your a star thank you


Brilliant! 

Hope you happy with the finish and it was worth the wait!


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

NickG said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> > I received mine yesterday. Your a star thank you
> ...


The finish is perfect! I shall be fitting them soon 8)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

zerocake said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > zerocake said:
> ...


Happy days!

Make sure you get some photo's up after fitting!


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you still have these for sale? Thanks.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

geordie12 said:


> Do you still have these for sale? Thanks.


Hi Geordie, i certainly do 

I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## BrooksMCR (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll take one please!

Sent you a PM but not sure if it has gone through!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

BrooksMCR said:


> I'll take one please!
> 
> Sent you a PM but not sure if it has gone through!


Just replied


----------



## georgegbe (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi do you have any of these left if so i would like 1

george edwards


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi George, I do indeed, at the moment I have 4-slots available to go. I'm assuming you won't have PM facilities as yet so maybe post your email address and we can sort it out via email?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

On another note, I've currently got 4 available left from the first batch...

The question is, is there enough interest for a second batch?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Had a guy send me a nice pic of his gauge after installation...


----------



## BrooksMCR (Oct 20, 2013)

Great bit of kit and received promptly!

I shall be fitting soon.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

BrooksMCR said:


> Great bit of kit and received promptly!
> 
> I shall be fitting soon.


Thanks for the great review, glad you're pleased with the adaptor!


----------



## alcaina7 (Jan 24, 2015)

How much for 2 of these? Can you ship to Spain?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi alciana, It's not a problem to ship to Spain, delivery would be slightly more though.

If you can let me have your email address we can arrange payment and postage?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## georgegbe (Oct 22, 2015)

NickG said:


> Hi George, I do indeed, at the moment I have 4-slots available to go. I'm assuming you won't have PM facilities as yet so maybe post your email address and we can sort it out via email?


HI NICK SORRY FOR THE LONG REPLY MY EMAIL IS [email protected]

THANKS


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi mate, not a problem, have dropped you an email


----------



## mhuk (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,

Please can I have 2?

Martin


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

mhuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can I have 2?
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin,

Of course, not a problem!

As above if you could write your email address and we an sort out the details that way as i don't think you'll have access to PM's at this stage.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## mhuk (Oct 21, 2015)

Martinholmes @hotmail .com

Without spaces. Thanks for the pm


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Martin, I've just dropped you an email.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Bcruz (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi nick can I order one of these please my email is 
[email protected]
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Ben, have dropped you an email!

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Martin, George and Ben, your adapters have all been sent out this afternoon


----------



## Bcruz (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks nick any recommendations on boost gauges

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd recommend Stack gauges because they suit the TT and they are nice and accurate.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I made a second batch of these which have sold amazingly quick!

I've got 3 left now, but may consider a 3rd batch if there's enough interest!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

*Back in Stock - Batch 3 complete*

Drop me a message for more info or to arrange an order!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Weekend BUMP!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

3rd batch is selling fast, get these for Xmas NOW!!!


----------



## staffy (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Nick
Hope you had a great Christmas
Any adaptor left?
I'd like one please, posted to Melbourne, Australia.
My email is staffy00 @ optusnet.com.au
Please email me the costs and I'll paypal gift you.
Cheers Shaun


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Shaun,

PM sent!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I need one too please Nick.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> I need one too please Nick.
> 
> VT


Check your PM's mate :wink:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

A New Year and a new batch now in!


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Could I have two's worth please Nick.
Only really wanted to do a boost gauge, but my ocd would keep niggling me, so had better do an opg as well :?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

TT-Dru said:


> Could I have two's worth please Nick.
> Only really wanted to do a boost gauge, but my ocd would keep niggling me, so had better do an opg as well :?


Of course mate! Drop me a PM if you can! If you can't PM yet let me know and we can arrange over email.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## chewy3792 (Mar 19, 2015)

Will these fit an mk2 vent

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

chewy3792 said:


> Will these fit an mk2 vent
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not as far as I'm aware, sorry!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Wednesday Bump!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Still Gauging interest on these, got a few left from the latest batch!


----------



## maltloaf (May 8, 2015)

Can I have one please ?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Sure can dude, i'll drop you a PM! 8)


----------



## maltloaf (May 8, 2015)

Adaptor on it's way from Nick and a nice Stack boost gauge on it's way from eBay.

Can't wait


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I've just smashed mine together this evening. Thanks Nick, it looks great


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

odub said:


> I've just smashed mine together this evening. Thanks Nick, it looks great


Great to hear dude, thanks for the feedback 8)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Still got a few of these available from the current batch 8)


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Chaps - quick question - presumably there is a vent pipe behind the vent - how do you route the wiring out of the vent pipe and into the void behind the dash ?


----------



## Pete-TT225 (Oct 22, 2016)

Im interested in these. But as above, how are you plumbing the wiring into the ducts.

Any pics from the back with a gauge installed. Cheers


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Terribly late reply, sorry guys, i should check this section more often!!

There is a gap for the wiring as the vent rear doesn't sit quite flush with the pipework that blows the air out. This gives plenty of room for the wiring/boost pipe.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Do these allow the gauge to sit central as I've seen some which are off centred and this would upset my ocd big time :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

ryanmtt said:


> Do these allow the gauge to sit central as I've seen some which are off centred and this would upset my ocd big time :lol:


Hi mate, yes these sit dead central, they're laser cut so accuracy is spot on!


----------



## HairyHamster (Apr 30, 2017)

Are these still available? I am looking at getting a boost and poss air/fuel mix gauge. in my centre vents.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

HairyHamster said:


> Are these still available? I am looking at getting a boost and poss air/fuel mix gauge. in my centre vents.


Hi mate, yes they are, I'll drop you a PM!


----------



## SC0TTRS (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks again Nick, Adaptor fitted great and looks the business! 8)


----------



## mps711 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi, Are these vent adaptors still available? Cheers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mps711 said:


> Hi, Are these vent adaptors still available? Cheers.


Hi, Doesn't state 52mm but worth asking
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Tt-Mk1- ... 3269298012

States 52mm with extras but 3 x the price.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-52mm ... 3405253746

Hoggy.


----------



## mps711 (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for the info, i'll have a look.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

mps711 said:


> Thanks for the info, i'll have a look.


Hi Matt,
Drop me a PayPal to [email protected] £13.50 delivered and let me know your delivery address.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## mps711 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi, payment sent with my details.
Thanks. Matt.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

mps711 said:


> Hi, payment sent with my details.
> Thanks. Matt.


Hi Matt,
Just wanted to confirm this has been received, will get it posted out ASAP  
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii (May 11, 2018)

This still available to buy??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

dannymcf33boiiii said:


> This still available to buy??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes still available


----------



## seanschembri (Feb 20, 2021)

How can I buy 2 vent gauge adapters please?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------

